
Disney: Our Friend the Atom (1957) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRzl1wHc43I
======
tosh
> "Our Friend the Atom" is a 1957 episode of the television series Disneyland
> describing the benefits of nuclear power and hosted by Heinz Haber. It was
> part of the publicity campaign for peaceful uses of atomic energy, following
> Dwight D. Eisenhower's Atoms for Peace speech at the UN General Assembly in
> December 1953.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Friend_the_Atom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Friend_the_Atom)

